# my Fire is going a little wonky...



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

The icons of both books and apps will totally go blank - a gray color and the shape are all that remain, even when I go into the apps or books menus.  Sometimes it doesn't want to turn on, it will just say kindle fire and do nothing, sometimes it will load slowly.  Other times it is all fine, although I've noticed that there are some icons that it doesn't seem to like, they will be gray when others aren't. Also sometimes the resolution of the icons is a little blurry. I've gone into my running applications and stopped everything except the amazon apps. Any thoughts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried a restart?  Hold the power button in for about twenty seconds until the screen turns black.

Betsy


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Excellent suggestion, then might I recommend a call to Amazon tech support.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds quite serious - perhaps a hardware fault. If the GPU is failing, that would perhaps explain the wobbly lines your seeing. As for the blank icons, no idea on that one im affraid!


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have tried turning it off,ie holding the start button. Sometimes it did help, but not anymore. I was thinking about doing the"restore to factory settings" option, but I'm a bit reluctant. At least it seems to be starting better. I wonder if it's a software conflict. I am not overloaded as far as the memory space.  I may have to go to support, *sigh*.  As much fun as going to the doctor.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would try the restore to factory settings, it's not difficult, if you don't have a LOT of items, and if they are going to send you a new one, you'd have to load it all on the new one.  

Occasionally people have had the blank icons, but usually a restart has resolved that.  Or turning it from landscape to portrait or vice versa.

And Kindle CS is pretty good.  Here's the number:

Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927 

Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

CS told me to do the reset to default thing and it worked.  I'm going to slowly reinstall apps, over several days, because I think one of them may have caused the problem.


----------

